# مساعدة في مشروع تخرج اتصالات yagi UDA antenna



## hma_trix (21 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

الرجاء من المهندسين مساعدتي في بحث التخرج وهو عن تصميم هوائي ياجي و وتطبيق ذلك بالماتلاب واستخدام برنامج nec ويا ريت لو في برامج اخرى لدعم الموضوع بشكل عملي اكثر ، يا ريت احصل على مراجع مفيدة بهذا الخصوص وشروحات لهذا البرنامج ،
أرجو التوجيه من ذوي الخبرة 

شكرا لمروركم


----------

